# The most rediculous comment on ukm



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

As the title says........whats yours that you have read?

For me its got to be......wait for it.....FMJ

"We all know Bruce Lee had the hardest punch EVER.":lol: :lol: :lol:

Any others????


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

pea head said:


> As the title says........whats yours that you have read?
> 
> For me its got to be......wait for it.....FMJ
> 
> ...


Are you suggesting that might not be true!? :tongue:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

'Post your diet'

'good base..mate'

...i'll leave it at that.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

do you even train


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

BLUE(UK) said:


> *'Post your diet'*
> 
> 'good base..mate'
> 
> ...i'll leave it at that.


What like all the days meals in an envelope? :laugh:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

pea head said:


> What like all the days meals in an envelope? :laugh:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

is getting bladdered and stoned every night gonna affect my gains????

no, caus it aint......................


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

"Hi im 18,my mate got me some nap 50s"


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

some lad not long ago had to knock A daily protein drink on the head.............

because he was getting too big......................

and when people say...... i've been taking this for 8 weeks now, can someone tell me what it is???


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

im asking this question for a m8


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

The one that made me chuckle the most was the lad that got banned or threatened to get banned and posted a thread titled "Robsta is a fkn [email protected]" or something....

It was a fuking hilarious thread too....... practicall ended with Robsta posting his adress and inviting him down for a do'ing


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

"I want to get big and cut before I go on holiday in two weeks."


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Uriel said:


> The one that made me chuckle the most was the lad that got banned or threatened to get banned and posted a thread titled "Robsta is a fkn [email protected]" or something....
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

alright boys, i'm new, i want some decca, where can i get it.........

innit boys....safe!!!

:thumb:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Not one specific statement, but i alaways smile when the post starts.... well,i train mma.Seems like EVERYONE in the world is now a cage fighter.In my day it used to be boxing.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

And you just know... that 90% of the "yates" avis are 14 year olds.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Just generally all thread titles that are spelled wrong


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

FATBOY said:


> im asking this question for a m8


That one is usually preceded by a question about Viagra...:laugh:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

miles2345 said:


> Just generally all thread titles that are spelled wrong


Spot the teacher... :laugh:


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

I have just completed your 8wk leg routine w/out

Please send muscles!!!!!!


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

"Are you really training your legs"

Or are you just 'running' them in for a seagull


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

"I don't want to get big..."

Oh, and I agree with the "100% of what Daps posted" comment...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a huge penis and no woman can accomodate me :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:

Hang on that was mine :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

Sh*t :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

No Fuk, does anyone remember that huge thread in the welcome lounge by "European Dancer".............that was a fuking belter....full of @rse comments


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

pea head said:


> As the title says........whats yours that you have read?
> 
> For me its got to be......wait for it.....FMJ
> 
> ...


What was my brother thinking when he made them posts...   

I don't want to build muscle... Just want to get "toned"...


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

miles2345 said:


> Just generally all thread titles that are spelled wrong


Titles that was been 'Spelt' wrong mate lol...


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

"How big are your arms?"

"What can you bench press? "


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey I just got a hold of this fantastic new gear from [email protected] It's made me huge in 4 hours....anyone tried it!!!


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

Whats your stats? :whistling:


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

'How many calories do you eat a day....'

long pause for google search....

'What? like food?'

:lol:


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

Surferph34 said:


> Titles that was been 'Spelt' wrong mate lol...


yea caus thats great english grammar:tongue:


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

adlewar said:


> yea caus thats great english grammar:tongue:


 :stupid:

Stick wiv me mate and I'lll learne you somfin...

:lol:


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Just spotted this one in the welcoming lounge...

* 'I WANT 6 PACK! and nice toned Butt! '*

:w00t:


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

''A guy down the gym said I would get stacked and ripped in the next hour if I sucked his knob.... he lied''

''My Diet:

Meal1: Cereal, Milk and Orange Juice

Meal2: Snickers or other Chocolate Bar

Meal3: BLT

Meal4: Crisps

Meal5: Whatever is cooked for me

I dont understand why I aint growing? Ive increased protein by having extra milk with my cereal''

''Cock Weights''


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

"What's PCT?"


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

"what kind of mother are you, letting a man perv at your daughter?"

lol

comment on thread where weeman was wearing my 21 yr old daughters knickers on his head...

lol

that was a good one.

but i def think.."i wanna train but i want to tone and not get too muscley"

lol as if its happens overnight pmsl


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

GunnaGetBig said:


> "What's PCT?"


yeah what is it?? lol


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

this one always gets me, seen it countless times - not too sure about on here though:

"I don't wanna get huge, so I don't DO protein(shakes)"

:laugh:


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

i need to purchases a "special supplement and need help" .

(Posted today  )


----------



## lshannon41 (Jul 28, 2009)

Any comment where someone doesn't want to get too big. For the record if anyone one there starts to find themselves getting too big, feel free to donate any unwanted muscle to me. :thumb:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

avril said:


> "*what kind of mother are you, letting a man perv at your daughter?"*
> 
> *lol*
> 
> ...


Yes Av,i remember that one,funny that was :lol: :lol:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

The most ridiculous comments, or posts, seem to be the ones where people bull**** like Ive never seen, "my diet is perfect" or "I can deadlift this and that"

Then they post some pics up.......................


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Oi Jimmy I can deadlift 300kg but still look like I could body-double for Augustus Gloop :lol:

I know I shouldn't laugh but I've just found this.... emphasis added.



> Im nearly 18 and just starting taking 3 danabol ds a day and woundering if anybody thinks it will *put my life in danger?*


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Im nearly 18 and just starting taking 3 danabol ds a day and woundering if anybody thinks it will put my life in danger?


:lol:lol:lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i always find it amusing when people say they want to take steroids but dont want to get huge.

or they want to take steroids to add a couple kg


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Dom you mean people who say things like, "I've just started working out, should I be using protein or deca"? :lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

thats another one :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ghs has some quality quotes....

"he looks sh1t" about mezza :lol:

"im gonna win best junior 2009" :lol:

he is a star:rockon:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

"Liverpool are going win the title this year"........yeah like every season.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

gemilky's one night stand story :lol: !


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

can i use tbol on pct


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

quite recent

"can i make gains of FAKE gear?"


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> can i use tbol on pct


Lol I remember thinking WTF at that one !!! :laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

JW007's fictional SHIC

Bloody ridiculous that one!!!


----------



## gambitbullet (Dec 12, 2008)

pea head said:


> "Liverpool are going win the title this year"........yeah like every season.


****er

"iv just got some tren, test, oxy`s, dianabol, and winny for a cycle, but i cant get pct, can anyone sell me some"


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

remember this thread ,

why i hate bodybuilding

main reason I because I will see people on bodybuilding forums.. look at their pics and think to myself 'I want to look like them'. They give me inspiration. Then I find out that they have been doing steroids.

Then I feel as though I will never look like that because I will never take steriods

Reason being, a mate of mine died from taking steroids.

seen so much bad feedback on TV radio and news.. and learnt alot about them in P.E.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Is it ok to train biceps everyday

I want a six pack cos im going on holiday next week


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Wasnt there someone on here as well who wanted to take HGH just to loose fat?

There are cheaper ways off doing it!


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

lumpy said:


> remember this thread ,
> 
> why i hate bodybuilding
> 
> ...


No way! :no:


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Surferph34 said:


> Titles that was been 'Spelt' wrong mate lol...


personally I think I should let people carry on taking the pi55 for your 'correction' but I'm fairly cofident you'll find both in the dictionary

:beer:


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

lumpy said:


> remember this thread ,
> 
> why i hate bodybuilding
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

*This* the thread in question? Classic!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

lumpy said:


> remember this thread ,
> 
> why i hate bodybuilding
> 
> ...


Doyle! :lol:

Edit: beaten.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Well, look what RS2007 found in his mince! (RK and RS)

Yeah right!!! you just know these two sordid people spend their saturday mornings making food porn for some food porn fetish site!! Distasteful really!!! :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

"Lol"

by Winger.

See every post he's ever done


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I had a pretty silly comment left on my journal about a week and a half ago but won't repeat it as some may think it flaming.

Maybe.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

avril said:


> "what kind of mother are you, letting a man perv at your daughter?"
> 
> lol
> 
> comment on thread where weeman was wearing my 21 yr old daughters knickers on his head...


That didn't worry me at all despite Weemans perv rep. I mean he found them on the washing line. That's not as bad as raking through the dirty washing for a soiled pair:rolleyes:


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Anything by Nitrolen


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

pea head said:


> "Liverpool are going win the title this year"........yeah like every season.


Well they have 18 times, ho and the one that got me was I've been trainin 3 months now and tried everything but, and I need to bulk up for next saturday


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

haha just had a good chuckle reading through this.... brings back some funny memories 

One of the best was;

"you wont let me be alpha so I'm going to report you for bullying"


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

nobody said:


> Anything by Nitrolen


where is he anyway, i havnt seen a thread of his for a while now :confused1:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> haha just had a good chuckle reading through this.... brings back some funny memories
> 
> One of the best was;
> 
> *"you wont let me be alpha so I'm going to report you for bullying" *


PMSL :lol: cause that just screams alpha right there!!! :lol:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

dmcc said:


> Oi Jimmy I can deadlift 300kg but still look like I could body-double for Augustus Gloop :lol:
> 
> I know I shouldn't laugh but I've just found this.... emphasis added.


lol...but you can back it up Darren mate :thumbup1:


----------



## pingu (Dec 3, 2008)

have bought this gear, is it legit (too late youve bought it)

or have bought this gear, any info or experience from people who have taken it (too late youve already bought it)

or am taking this gear not making much gains, my diets spot on ( if your diets spot on you would get gains with no gear)


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

any thing posted by *massivemonster*! lol and moste by me


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

avril said:


> "what kind of mother are you, letting a man perv at your daughter?"
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


Are we talking the laydeeez here????

Or

I want to get rid of my bingo wings but don't want to do weights??? Fck off an get anorexia then!

Or

I don't need to train legs I play footy!!!!!!!

No you don't train legs because it hurts and you are a big girls blouse!!!!!!

I best leave now:whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> Wasnt there someone on here as well who wanted to take HGH just to loose fat?
> 
> There are cheaper ways off doing it!


Yeah like stop spending your money on Macca D's and Greggs pasties!!!!!

..no...no...I'm going!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

most ridiculous comment?

Almost everything that starts with "you must" "you cant" or "you have to".

Particularly with relation to timing for cardio (you MUST do it am, before breakfast - pish) and steroid usage (you MUST reach your natural limit first or you CANT use before 21)

Any old internet mythy bollocks like that really :thumbup1:


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

this is one of my fave posts))))

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/63713-why-i-hate-bodybuilding.html#post994811


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

newdur said:


> this is one of my fave posts))))
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/63713-why-i-hate-bodybuilding.html#post994811


yeah complete fat idiot!

boils my blood wen people believe everything they hear!!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Psbender said:


> Im not old, I am sexier than Tom


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

Is it better taking dbol rather than buying protein, its cheaper?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

"What's the best gear to look good on the beach?"


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

dmcc said:


> "What's the best gear to look good on the beach?"


a pair of pink shorts a floppy hat and a nice big towel :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

LOL you forgot the hankie tied around the head.

"Why am I not losing weight, I only eat one meal a day" - what about the 15 Mars bars though?


----------



## handyla (Apr 24, 2007)

"sus has got deca in it "

something along them lines lol


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

please critisise my diet im looking to get massive i have gained a little weight , im hoping to get to ten stone

breakfast

coco pop < no sugar

cup of tea

dinner

ham baggete

low fat yogourt

slice of cake

tea

spagbog

tin of rice pudding

i also eat two or three bags of crisps a day


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

"My source has been sent to jail,could anybody get me some sust and deca? "


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

FMJ's posts are always funny, I remember his fight thread FPMSL

The Bam, he's got some good lines too, has to mention in every signle one of his posts that he's a model or PT :lol:


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

The Bruce Lee v Tyson thread was unbelievable hahahaha


----------



## Rosedale6 (Jul 22, 2009)

There was a lad on here about 2-3 weeks ago he started a thread about diet and workout plan got advice for it. Then a few days later he started another thread about the same thing lol. I think he made 3 threads about hes diet in the space of a few days. People like that just crack me up.:laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Does anyone remember the one about "no matter how many kebabs l eat l still make good gains" or something along those lines......he had an avi with his arms folded and bi's forced out..

Think he got a dose of Con's charm and tact for his efforts !

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

"Hi. I want to do 500iu HCG twice a week. How much water do I add?"


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Does anyone remember the one about "no matter how many kebabs l eat l still make good gains" or something along those lines......he had an avi with his arms folded and bi's forced out..
> 
> Think he got a dose of Con's charm and tact for his efforts !
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


hahaha I remember that. he removed his avatar shortly after 

"is anyone else like me, I can eat what I like and still look good"

"you look fat to me"

:lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> hahaha I remember that. he removed his avatar shortly after
> 
> "is anyone else like me, I can eat what I like and still look good"
> 
> ...


Yeah thats the kiddy....

:thumb:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

"The guys from ROHM have rang me"


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

commemnts by people claiming to be natty in some threads and posting for advice on how to counteract gyno ect after taking gear in another thread. like people only read one section of the forum. Theres just no hope for some people lol.


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

theres also a lot of ridicoulous posts in the what do your biceps measure thread. People claiming to have 18 + inch arms when there blatantly only about 15 inch.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Does anyone remember the one about "no matter how many kebabs l eat l still make good gains" or something along those lines......he had an avi with his arms folded and bi's forced out..
> 
> Think he got a dose of Con's charm and tact for his efforts !
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Dandy_UK or something like that.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Does anyone remember the one about "no matter how many kebabs l eat l still make good gains" or something along those lines......he had an avi with his arms folded and bi's forced out..
> 
> Think he got a dose of Con's charm and tact for his efforts !
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


i remember that lol.

think hes diet was something like

pasty

few kebabs

sausages

thats 3meals done.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Well I think the most ridiculous comment has to be this threads title!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

BillC said:


> Well I think the most ridiculous comment has to be this threads title!


Yeah,yeah...as you can tell by my nature im deeply offended you have pointed it out that i spelt it wrong.  .


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

BigDom just before he got banned... LMFAO!!! :lol:



BigDom86 said:


> many of my friends use ******* no problem. now you better delete this thread before a mod does


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/71077-wildcat-labs-oxandrolone-20mg-tab.html#post1138246

See you in 7 days bud... 

Also PMSL at the fact the OP did not get banned, just Dom lol... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

Sylar said:


> BigDom just before he got banned... LMFAO!!! :lol:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/71077-wildcat-labs-oxandrolone-20mg-tab.html#post1138246
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing when I just read over that thread


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Sylar said:


> BigDom just before he got banned... LMFAO!!! :lol:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/71077-wildcat-labs-oxandrolone-20mg-tab.html#post1138246
> 
> ...


I saw that, they weren't that good mates really, they got him a week on the naughty step:lol: :lol:


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Shame really.

Perhaps he'll be back under a new nick later under the guise of a female, bragging himself up to the high heavens in his journal... :whistling: 

PS. I wasn't question your discussion Tom, and I know you have your darth vader banning lightsaber fully charged tonight, so don't go hitting me with it!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Sylar said:


> BigDom just before he got banned... LMFAO!!! :lol:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/71077-wildcat-labs-oxandrolone-20mg-tab.html#post1138246
> 
> ...


The OP deleted the thread which is why he didnt get banned.

DOm knows the rules and therefore gets banned. And to be honest he's lucky its not permanent as this topic has been widely documented.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Sylar said:


> Shame really.
> 
> Perhaps he'll be back under a new nick later under the guise of a female, bragging himself up to the high heavens in his journal... :whistling:
> 
> PS. I wasn't question your discussion Tom, and I know you have your darth vader banning lightsaber fully charged tonight, so don't go hitting me with it!


LOL unlike some you play the game right mate:thumb:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Sangsom said:


> quite recent
> 
> "can i make gains of FAKE gear?"


lol saw it

"you need to get fat first mate then turn fat into muscle"

"i just got a call from ROHM"

"I didnt start dbol when i was 16 i started at 15 so it wont make much difference anyway, Andy i just think your jelous of me because you cant get any yourself"

"i know at least 5 people who have died from talking dbol, one of them lives just down the road from me"

" ive just purchased a ton of test enanthate by *** labs, can anyone tell me if its anygood or not"


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

andysutils said:


> lol saw it
> 
> "you need to get fat first mate then turn fat into muscle"
> 
> ...


FPMSL:laugh:


----------



## Nato (Aug 22, 2009)

We all know Bruce Lee had the hardest punch ever!



Captain Hero said:


> Are you suggesting that might not be true!? :tongue:


It isn't, everyone knows Chuck Norris beats Bruce Lee!


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

> I would sit tight and wait for the ROHM rep to give you a call. Usually takes a day or two before he rings members here who ask about their gear


Yeah, the ROHM rep has 27,000 members on speed dial:lol:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Squats are the best thing since sliced bread for building legs, pmsl


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

dixie normus said:


> Yeah, the ROHM rep has 27,000 members on speed dial:lol:


27k!!! Fvck me... I remember when we reached 10k it was a milestone but that wasnt that long ago!! Growing quickly.

I wonder how many are banned?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Wtf, I think i've just injured my shoulder swatting a fly:confused1: - Mak

laughed my ass of it was so random :lol:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

oea head said:


> "Liverpool are going win the title this year"........yeah like every season.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

"I train 6 days a week for 3hrs a day,lift heavy things at work,have 2 protein shakes,im struggling to put on weight.......whats best,naps or dbol? "


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

Anything by MUST TRY HARDER :lol:

His A level thread and "i'm not posting on hear anymore" thread were classic


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

What's your stats.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Right ive had enough, im gonna find that thread on meso about the day we told a guy an ideal place for test is to shoot it in the buttocks and he shot test into his as$pipe.

Was some years ago that lol


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

bump


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

"I've got a fat cock" GHS


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

"I'm not skinny" WRT


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Iron mans advice to a newbie wanting to take his first cycle


----------



## chris4aka (Sep 15, 2008)

"fisting is for winners"

ive heard it!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

pea head said:


> Iron mans advice to a newbie wanting to take his first cycle


Cmon Pea, he was just thinking "out of the box"


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

My mate has just given me some hcg, some Chav 50s and some test E, whats the difference between a ml and a iu and can i put the hcg and the test E in the same barrel, do i need to take more than 5 chav 50s a day


----------



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

how do i look like james bond????


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I dont need to train legs as i play football once per week,, I dont want to look like Arnie, I'm taking winny to rip me up, its all steroids that, I want to look like james Bond.... lol


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Van's had a few crackers lol! :whistling:


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

thierry's epic fail with the female he claimed to be bashing was the funniest thing i have read on here. kudos to coldo for spotting that one.


----------



## lessermortals (Oct 24, 2009)

no way!!!! hahahahaha


----------



## riga (Feb 8, 2008)

Check out bigturk666's first post on steroid and supplementation forum. Oxide labs!! Thread. Just spat my fvckin drink all over my floor!!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

El Ricardinho said:


> thierry's epic fail with the female he claimed to be bashing was the funniest thing i have read on here. kudos to coldo for spotting that one.


HAHAH yeh that was funny as ****


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

it was something along the lines of:

"im not training my legs as much as they are growing too fast"

it was some **** personal trainer asking about a cycle


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

John Evo said:


> it was something along the lines of:
> 
> "im not training my legs as much as they are growing too fast"
> 
> it was some **** personal trainer asking about a cycle


I actually know somebody who's legs grow like fvck, he doesn't train them

hardly, or they overpower his whole body, some fecking problem that, feel real

sorry for him


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> I actually know somebody who's legs grow like fvck, he doesn't train them
> 
> hardly, or they overpower his whole body, some fecking problem that, feel real
> 
> sorry for him


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

" i'm not racist but....."


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> I actually know somebody who's legs grow like fvck, he doesn't train them
> 
> hardly, or they overpower his whole body, some fecking problem that, feel real
> 
> sorry for him


me too,grow like weeds had em up to 27 inches once:thumb:


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *dano d mite y*
> 
> get on the gear man and absolutely smash the weights, eat proper and abuse the roids, just be prepared 4 the effects like if u got a bad temper it ten times worse, if u ain tan angry person u will be but m8 u no wot it worth it.i done 1 pretty heavy course and put on a stone but it aint bout me get on it man is my advice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunter84 (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm 6 weeks into a 12 week sus only cycle at 500mg a week, what is PCT? :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

GHS, i put 6 stone on in 2 years,and all muscle. :lol: :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

mal said:


> GHS, i put 6 stone on in 2 years,and all muscle. :lol: :lol:


If you look at the before and after pics 2 stone was on his face:lol: :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

When did I ever say it was all muscle?? 

Mal just because you have a 10 year old avvy from when you USED to look "ok" :lol:

Get a recent picture up and then have a go at my transformation


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

ashley24 said:


> enthante 250 injetions is fukin wikid mate 2 ml a week for 12 weeks ,, works great for me .. but im quite a new bie as well and only done 3 courses me self ,, wat ya benchin mate an wat was ya benchin wen ya first started


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

GHS said:


> When did I ever say it was all muscle??
> 
> Mal just because you have a 10 year old avvy from when you USED to look "ok" :lol:
> 
> Get a recent picture up and then have a go at my transformation


what you mean "OK" cheeky feker, its one of the best mate,im getting good comments already,from the female sector of the gym!

the comebacks going well:tongue:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

"GHS is funny"


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

"Dan doesn't have a ginger beard"


----------



## TomTom1 (Feb 1, 2007)

One from a while ago, can't remember exactly what it said but it was from GHS and it was along the lines of "I'm going to be British Junior champion in 2010/2011"

Another cracker from GHS when a thread popped up about Mezza "looks skinny as **** to me" haha!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

TomTom1 said:


> One from a while ago, can't remember exactly what it said but it was from GHS and it was along the lines of "I'm going to be British Junior champion in 2010/2011"
> 
> Another cracker from GHS when a thread popped up about Mezza "looks skinny as **** to me" haha!


Man, your avvy is hypnotic:drool:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

TomTom1 said:


> One from a while ago, can't remember exactly what it said but it was from GHS and it was along the lines of "I'm going to be British Junior champion in 2010/2011"
> 
> Another cracker from GHS when a thread popped up about Mezza "looks skinny as **** to me" haha!


 Another faceless keyboard warrior trying to make me look silly :yawn:

Never once said I was going to be British Champion. I don't even bodybuild anymore so not going to argue about that.

And mezza did look skinny in the picture I commented on, as to all "natty" competitors.


----------



## TomTom1 (Feb 1, 2007)

GHS said:


> Another faceless keyboard warrior trying to make me look silly :yawn:
> 
> Never once said I was going to be British Champion. I don't even bodybuild anymore so not going to argue about that.
> 
> And mezza did look skinny in the picture I commented on, as to all "natty" competitors.


Faceless? If someone from work spotted me on here and read some of my previous posts about gear etc I would be straight out of the door, sorry for not wanting to waste the 40+K I have spent on Uni etc?!

Chillout mate, it's just a bit of banter.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

TomTom1 said:


> Faceless? If someone from work spotted me on here and read some of my previous posts about gear etc I would be straight out of the door, sorry for not wanting to waste the 40+K I have spent on Uni etc?!
> 
> Chillout mate, it's just a bit of banter.


 Your hillarious mate


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

GHS = 1:gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Nattys make me chuckle....


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

GHS said:


> Nattys make me chuckle....


THAT COMMENT :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nattys arent funny


----------



## TomTom1 (Feb 1, 2007)

round 2 said:


> GHS = 1:gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:


Get your Tongue out of his ****hole!


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

aaarrrrr saw loser:blowme:

nice avi though


----------



## TomTom1 (Feb 1, 2007)

GHS said:


> Nattys make me chuckle....


Ain't nothing natty about me, 1 big difference though: I didn't bang in 2 grams a week and I most certainly didn't end up looking like a big fat toe. Oh, and don't forget the new journal each week "this time it's it, I'm starting a proper diet"

In the words of nytol: You sir, are a minge.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

there's no ass likin on here


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

TomTom1 said:


> Ain't nothing natty about me, 1 big difference though: I didn't bang in 2 grams a week and I most certainly didn't end up looking like a big fat toe. Oh, and don't forget the new journal each week "this time it's it, I'm starting a proper diet"
> 
> In the words of nytol: You sir, are a minge.


 I was reffering to Round1 not you darling.... 

Love you xxx


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

gonna start taking creatine I need to go to the next level


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

1-1:2guns:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

ijecting test into your stomach mils at a time,and then telling everyone i was wrong fpml:lol: :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

OMG I TOOK CREATINE, WITHIN 4 HOURS I WAS MASSIVE YOU GOTTA GET ON THIS STUFF I'VE DOUBLED ALL MY LIFTS! IS THIS REALLY REAL ?? :lol:

"nah i dont think it's over training, i like training my biceps everyday, i feel there lagging.."

lol.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Dutch_Scott was alpha too...

and TinyTom to be fair.

But I agree the rest of us follow like sheep in awe of their alpha-ness


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

" I don't train my arms they are too big"

" You MUST train legs to get big"

"I don't want to get too big, cause then if I ever stop training the muscle will turn to fat"

ahahahahaha


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

strange_days said:


> " I don't train my arms they are too big" which can be true in some cases as with all body parts
> 
> " You MUST train legs to get big" gotta train legs full stop.
> 
> ...


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Don't be silly. Muscle will atrophy and decrease in size.

Silly fecker


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

strange_days said:


> Don't be silly. Muscle will atrophy and decrease in size.
> 
> Silly fecker


No sh1t, you must be short?


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm lost now

I refuse to belive that muscle turns to fat


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

strange_days said:


> I'm lost now
> 
> I refuse to belive that muscle turns to fat


Sarcasm - it seemed to go straight over your head - hence the short pun. nevermind, night night (means im going to sleep btw, btw means by the way) xx


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Yep, I definitely missed that one.

Negs ??


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

No no, reps will do.


----------



## yoohoo1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Here's one

'I cant take steroids because i have naturally high test levels'

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

